# Certified Outpatient Coder/CPC



## bjyoung (Oct 25, 2010)

B. Jeannie Young 
116 Montgomery Road 
Shelbyville, TN  37160
931-680-1155 Residence 
931-703-3004 Cell 
jyou1155@bellsouth.net


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Heritage Medical Center, Shelbyville, TN (owned by CHS)      Mar 2004 – Oct. 2010 
Outpatient Coder HIM Dept.


•	Register and validate insurance information of patients for emergency room  and outpatient registration
•	Verify data through passport software
•	Run credit check on self-pay patients with provided software
•	  CPT and ICD-9 Coding
•	  Use of 3M encoder, AS400, HMS, Spheris and EveriChart software
•	Outpatient disposition reports
•	WEBMEDX verification of radiology reports
•	Payroll and attendance for department on Kronos system
•	Productivity reports for Department Director for Corporate Office
•	Verify ER,OP charges 
•	Verify diagnosis with doctors office, ER Physicians and inpatient physicians on the ER PROMED system
•	Maintain 3day unbilled for hospital 
•	Work un-bill edit report daily 
•	Assist business office with issues identified by audits
•	Assisted business office with reimbursement coding qualifications
•	Audited mandatory yearly audits required by Corporate Office  
•	Assemble Charts  (Inpatient and Outpatient Charts)
•	Concurrent Coding of all new admission charts 
•	Assist with Case Management, Quality and Nursing on chart reviews 
•	Assisted in training of new coders



Lincoln County Health Systems, Fayetteville, TN                     Nov. 2009 - present
Outpatient Coder HIM Dept. - PRN

•	Coding outpatient, ancillary, ER and same day surgeries charts
•	CPSI and 3M encoder systems
•	Verify ER,OP charges 
•	Verify diagnosis with doctors office
•	Query physician for diagnosis


 AAPC (American Academy of Professional Coders) CPC


----------

